# What did you get for the Holidays (List the good stuff)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok now that it is over what did you get. List the good stuff, I could care less if you got sox, underwear a shirt etc.


My big Ticket Items were:
Money/Gift cards
Nintendo Wii (yes I still play video games)


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

2 PS2 games
4 dvd's


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

I got a hooker, bottle of jack and some whipped cream.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

tomcats said:


> I got a hooker, bottle of jack and some whipped cream.


Oh yeah how that work out for you?


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

ipod nano (still no X-box 360)


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I got a coffee maker that uses those individual packets to make 1 cup at a time... unfortunately i had to test it out last night after work and ended up staying up all night.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

PBiddy35 said:


> I got a coffee maker that uses those individual packets to make 1 cup at a time...


 Which one PB? Tassimo by any chance?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

tomcats said:


> I got a hooker, bottle of jack and some whipped cream.


"There are salves and creams in your near future."

I got my fav, money and gift cards. So, I can pick out my own damn stuff.:-D


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

TomTom one.Used it a little today to test it.Quite impressive.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> Which one PB? Tassimo by any chance?


Keurig.

http://http://www.keurig.com/brewers.asp?mscsid=FM4SHLW0AHPD9G9RL6KQN97F2CKB291E


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

tomcats said:


> I got a hooker, bottle of jack and some whipped cream.


 who shops for you?


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

"There are salves and creams in your near future."

MMMMMMMM.......creams!!!!!
And my mom does most of the shopping for me but my wife through the hooker in my stocking because i've been very good!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I didn't get shit!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mongo said:


> I didn't get shit!


 mustve forgot to pray to Chesty one night....bad boy


----------



## DJ_USMC_50 (Sep 18, 2005)

I got a 60 GB Ipod Video and a watch


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

wireless keyboard, router, and mouse.

somehow it's missing the cords though.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

My Kid got PSP....Which means I ground the little bastard and play it now..Yaaaaaaaaaa I got a PSP.........


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

sempergumby said:


> My Kid got PSP....Which means I ground the little bastard and play it now..Yaaaaaaaaaa I got a PSP.........


:L:


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

24 inch Dell Flatscreen LCD, DVDs and lots of ass.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

CD's, gift cards, DVD player, money and some clothes. Not half bad


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

The looks on my kid's faces when they raced into the living room was a gift enough for me.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Nothing beats that Delta.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

$400 in cash
Garmin GPS for my truck
a couch for my new house


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> Garmin GPS for my truck


I hate when people call there SUV's trucks! Especially when a women says it!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> I hate when people call there SUV's trucks! Especially when a women says it!


andy, why don't i drive down to CT and we can go for a ride in my TRUCK and then i'll back over you with my TRUCK so you can see how TRUCK-like it is


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*valsricer* This thing is just borderline SUV...Never mind truck :lol:

</IMG>


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Now this is a truck


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll reserve my comments


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Now this is a truck.. <image removed>


:dito:


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sirius radio! But man, its a pain to get someone to install it the right way!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L:
> 
> Sorry Val, I've seen your truck and I think of it more as a Station wagon on steroids....


you are SUCH a traitor.

i love my CR-V



sweeper20 said:


> Sirius radio! But man, its a pain to get someone to install it the right way!


one benefit to my "staion wagon on steroids" is it came with it pre-installed. just had to subscribe.

...someone at work told me i had the soccer-mom SUV. difference is? his wife just forced him to buy a dodge caravan with automatic sliding doors. at least i'm a chick who might eventually actually be a mom. He just sold out.


----------



## 2boxers (Mar 21, 2006)

My wife Rocked this year, she got me a Barrett M107 and a wii

my mom got me another big gun safe


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I got Sirius last year, and never installed it. That way I can take it from car to car...I even take it into the cruiser.


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have the one that is easy to get out of the craddle... hard wired to the FM and the Batt. I can take out and bring in to the house to use there... awesome now that its done, just a pain to get it done! Best Buy, Circuit City, Tweeter and at last a local place!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

2boxers said:


> My wife Rocked this year, she got me a Barrett M107 and a wii
> 
> my mom got me another big gun safe


OH you lucky bastard!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L:
> 
> Val, You've seen my truck, that's a real truck


dude.. your truck has a pussy-whipped sense to it


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mini-car/mini dog /mini woman...alll fits!


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

I feel like the red-headed stepchild...

All I got was bugaboo g/c;s, money, jacket, candy and a halogen desk light

The utilitarian x-mas gifts...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

FORK YOU Val.......


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey sniper...remember


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

A laptop computer, dvds, cds, clothes, gift cards, and a bunch of other stuff! And oh yeah I got sick Christmas Eve and I still am...great!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> And oh yeah I got sick Christmas Eve and I still am...great!!!


 :dito:
Whatever the bug of the day is, my oldest boy and me were chosen too...


----------

